# Anyone know anything about these new snag proff wiggle wog's



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are interesting! Where did you find them? They kinda remind me of an overgrown tadpole


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Found 'em!  . Thanks


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

theese look sweet how do the fish like em


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you still get them? Are they still being made?


----------



## slim357 (Jan 30, 2008)

does that thing use a frog hook or is it just a singal hook


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

frog hook and yes i think their still made i saw them on tackle tour


----------



## redbug (Jan 30, 2008)

Fishin Nj do you have these and have you used them? 
I have fished other snag proof lures and have found the hook up rate to be a bit low. They look like an awesome bait and I know i would get many blow ups on them but if they are like the other snag proof lures I would only hook about 60% of the fish

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Jan 31, 2008)

mabee i am thinking about it :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 31, 2008)

got mine last year, havent caught anything on it yet.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 1, 2008)

I think they look good, might give em a shot this summer.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

If the hook up ratio is as described by redbug, For sure it will be like 90% for me.....pass unless there is a way to rig a trailer. I have a box of those snagproof frogs too


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 1, 2008)

I have seen the wiggle wogs for a long time at walmart and some other tackle shops, but they only had one color and it was hideous. I agree with Redbug that snag proof's baits do not have nearly the hookup ratios as higher quality frogs such as the spro, reaction innovations, or furbits. Topwater frogs have come a long way in the last few years, and imo its about time. I would like to get a wiggle wog though, they look like they would have killer action.


----------

